

Congress Passes the Lobbied For "Netflix-Law", Drops E-mail Privacy Reform - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121227/02441521496/apparently-congress-isnt-actually-interested-requiring-warrant-law-enforcement-to-read-your-email.shtml
The lobbying part is in relation to this article:<p>http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/12/the-netflix-lobby-in-washington-spent-1-million-in-two-years/
======
mtgx
The lobbying part is in relation to this article:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/12/the-netflix-
lobby...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/12/the-netflix-lobby-in-
washington-spent-1-million-in-two-years/)

